# Before and After photo are different.



## brian09223 (Sep 16, 2015)

I have done something to my Lightroom that has changed the "before" and "after" preview in the Develop Module. Instead of the "after" picture being the one that was developed from the "before" picture, it is the the next picture in sequence. I don't know how to change it back . What have I done?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 16, 2015)

Sounds most odd. Can you show us a screenshot of the problem?


----------



## brian09223 (Sep 16, 2015)

When I get home I will.


----------



## brian09223 (Sep 18, 2015)

The first photo was edited. When I press "C" for compare this is what happens.


----------



## Ian.B (Sep 18, 2015)

I have worked it out now!
"C" is for comparing two different photos Library and cannot be used in Develop

You can use "\" for a full size view

 or this


----------



## Ian.B (Sep 18, 2015)

https://www.video2brain.com/en/lessons/seeing-a-before-and-after-view


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Sep 18, 2015)

brian09223 said:


> The first photo was edited. When I press "C" for compare this is what happens.



Brian you are in the Library module "Compare" is for making a comparison of two different images. Before and After comparison is something different.
Try using Y instead of C in the Develop Module to see Before / After.


----------



## brian09223 (Sep 21, 2015)

I figured it out after all the info I got from this forum. I wasn't paying attention when I pressed the "C" for compare and was sent to the Library module. The other problem was the tool bar beneath the picture with the two Y's for compare was not turned on.  I will try and be more aware from now on(but I doubt it).
Thanks for  the help

Brian


----------



## Ian.B (Sep 22, 2015)

no need to apologize IMO Brain; we have all been there.  I have to admit I had to go into LR and fiddle around until the penny dropped and I bet 100 others [and me] learnt something about  "C" mode. I might even use it now lol


----------

